# Will these be suitable?



## misscaretaker (1 Sep 2008)

Hi, tomorrow I'm picking up a Juwel Rio 180, complete with fish, that I'm hoping to turn into a planted tank. The fish that come with it are 1 large Angel, 2 large Clown Loach, 1 large Orange Tailed shark, 1 frog (I assume a dwarf amazon!) 1 plec "with spots" and 12 "smaller fish". Can anyone forsee problems (apart from the size of the fish!) I was hoping to have shrimp, but not with the Loach  . These fish were the sellers pride and joy   so I'm loath to sell any on, I'll work with them instead!


----------



## TDI-line (1 Sep 2008)

The only things i can see would be a problem would be the large angel snacking on small/medium shrimps, the clown loaches uprooting many plants, and the shark chasing any thing else.


----------



## Dan Crawford (1 Sep 2008)

The plec is likely to uproot your plants and grow quite big.


----------



## Garuf (1 Sep 2008)

And the frogs will eat most smaller leaved stem plants.


----------



## GreenNeedle (1 Sep 2008)

you have to hope that the plec with spots is a bristlenose and that the 12 smaller fish are not small tetras (or similar size).

The Angel will pick neons and cardinals off.

The shark is in about its minimum size tank dependent on what it actually is.  It could be a biggy though which eventually could require a larger tank.


As always piccies would be much better to identify what you have.

The clown loaches could do with some friends to bring them up to at least 4 as they are a sociable creature.  You may find that they will pick off any shrimp and will definately snack on snails.  Make sure there are no MTS in there because their shells are too hard and will damage the loaches beaks.

Check to see what frog you have.  If it is an ADF (african dwarf frog) it will have webs between its front claws and will prefer a shallower tank with lower flow or it will get tired getting to the surface all the time.  A staggered perch would be suitable if so (like a ladder)  You can silicon some resin steps or small slate pieces to the glass to provide these perches.

If it doesnt have webbing inbetween its front claws it is likely an ACF (african clawed frog) and will grow quite large whilst picking off fish at the same time. 

AC


----------



## misscaretaker (1 Sep 2008)

Thanks, all these fish (plus frog!) are sharing a tank at the moment and I'm only going on what I've been told by the man I'm buying the tank from! I'm thinking of putting the frog in my smaller tank, but I was going to put shrimp in there... If I wanted to "rehome" any of the fish, what would be the best way to do this? Would my lfs take them (it's an MA)? I was thinking about rehoming the shark and possibly the plec (depending on what it is!). Regarding the "smaller fish"; there aren't any tetra, but hopefully they aren't going to get too big! I'll update you all when I get them and any I can't identify I will rely upon the collective knowledge of this forum for!!


----------



## aaronnorth (1 Sep 2008)

MA would take them, they havea polcy in which they wont leave a customer with a fish they doont want.


----------



## misscaretaker (1 Sep 2008)

Thanks, I was hoping that was the case. It's more that I don't think we'll be able to comfortably accommodate them than I don't want them. I certainly wouldn't want to keep them in a tank that they'll outgrow as we don't have the space for a bigger tank!


----------



## misscaretaker (3 Sep 2008)

Well, I picked up the fish last night (all looking happy in their tank now!)and they are as follows (that I can identify at the mo:
1 Common Plec (will have to be rehomed I think, it's big!)
1 Red tailed black shark approx 12-13 cm
1 large Angel (must be 10 - 12 cm long)
1 smaller Angel
2 Clown Loach, 8 - 9 cm
2 small Panda Cory
2 small Peppered Cory
1 Betta
1 Freshwater Butterfly fish (quite large!)
1 Gold nugget Plec
3 shrimp
1 frog (adf)

To my mind, some of these must be quite lonely (apart from the shark and the Betta!). I still want to have this as a planted tank, so if you had just picked up this tank with these fish, what would your plans be!!!
 :?  :? 

I will attempt to identify or photograph the ones that are left (yes, there are more!) and update later!


----------



## Mr Bee (3 Sep 2008)

OMG!   I know it wasnt you, but surely that a little overstocked isn't it, even for a tank of that size?


----------



## Garuf (3 Sep 2008)

I personally would rehome every single one of those fish and keep just the shrimp, they're useful. This gives you a totally blank canvas to work with.


----------



## ceg4048 (3 Sep 2008)

Yeah, my thoughts exactly. Why are you obliged to adhere to, and to live out the dreamy personal vision of the seller? Who _cares_ what his/her pride and joy is/was. You paid the money so you're entitled to do what _you_ want. I too vote for tossing the whole lot and getting on with your own personal vision. A harsh reality, I know, but you'll be much happier in the end.

Cheers,


----------



## Garuf (3 Sep 2008)

I saw Ray Meares eat a pleco once, now's your opportunity to one up him and eat a whole streams worth of wildlife


----------



## misscaretaker (3 Sep 2008)

It is a bit of a mish mash of fish, isn't it?! The other fish are a queen arabesque, and some type of catfish that I can't quite identify (or photograph as it's hiding!) which is about 10cm. He certainly liked his bottom feeders! I'd quite like to keep the loaches, corys and Angels and a couple of the smaller plecs but with the angels I can't have any tetra, so I don't know yet...


----------



## TDI-line (3 Sep 2008)

I'd return them all, and hopefully get a little credit for some plants.


----------



## GreenNeedle (3 Sep 2008)

I personally would keep the Queen.  or trade him/her in for its value which would be Â£20+ at juvy stage.  full adult at 6inches should be worth more.

AC


----------



## misscaretaker (4 Sep 2008)

Maidenhead Aquatics said they'd give me 1/3 of the value of each fish they took. Is that the norm?


----------



## GreenNeedle (5 Sep 2008)

They have to home and feed the fish until they are sold so I would guess thats about right.

I would go on somewhere like TFF and offer them for sale there.  someone always willing to collect for good fish.

AC


----------



## beeky (5 Sep 2008)

Clown loaches aren't really suitable as they get too large. The butterfly fish have large mouths so small fish won't really be safe and RTBS are one of my favourite fish but are a bit boisterous in anything less than 4 foot.

Might be worth keeping the corys though depending on what your plans are.


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Sep 2008)

Has everyone suggests get rid of most of them if you want to create a planted tank. Its way overstocked and most will destroy/uproot any plant you put in the tank, so you will be wasting your time and money. If you just want to kepp the fish then fine just make sure you have good filtration for all that.
You got a photo of the tank? just surious how it looks with all those fish in it? cheers


----------



## misscaretaker (5 Sep 2008)

Well, the big plec, the butterfly, the fighter, the shark and the catfish (which turned out to be a bumblebee catfish :? ) all went to MA today and I got a grand total of Â£5.50 credit for the lot! You'd never have guessed there were so many fish in the tank as most stayed hidden and the fighter and the butterfly stayed in the far top corner, but since the above fish have gone, they are a bit more confident. The corys are actually swimming about the tank now! Thanks for all the advice on making the decision (I'm still not sue on the clown loaches, but my husband really likes them so we'll have to see how it pans out...


----------

